# "Started Dogs"



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I wrote this earlier and then lost the whole post so I am trying again.

The concepet of started dogs is rather foreign to golden retriever owners but is a normal practice amongst other sporting breeds, particularly labradors.

A started dog is a loosely defined term but often implies a dog that has been started in its training. A started retriever often is a dog that is solid in singles, simple doubles and maybe has some handling skills. Another way to look at it is that it often is a solid Junior Hunter level dog and well on its way to Seniors. Each trainer has his/her own definition of a started dog, so if you are in the market, make sure to ask the questions about where the dog is at in his training.

Why a started dog? There are a number of reasons to buy a started dog. Many folks buy started dogs because they dont want to deal with the headache of potty training and obedience. Some folks dont have the equipment or grounds sufficient to train a retriever. Some look at it as a bargain with regard to no lost slippers and furniture to chewing and no lost carpets due to puppy accidents. Some very experienced trainers look at started dogs as bargains.

Bargains? 
Yes. Think about the price of getting a dog to a started level.
Price of pup $800 - 2000
6 months to 18 months of professional training (at $600 - 1000/month).
And time waiting to see if the pup will turn out

A started pup will go for $1500 to 6000 or higher. The benefit to the prospective buyer is that he or she may see what they are getting. Does the dog have drive and talent? Has the dog had any health problems at this point. Has the dog competed and how did he/she do.

A very prominent golden owner I spoke with recently will not deal with puppies anymore. The "risk" is no longer worth the reward. She wants to see the if the dog has talent and drive before she buys. A puppy is a gamble as who knows how any given pup will turn out.

I have sold several started dogs through the years and have placed them very well. Raising and selling started dogs serves a few purposes for me; 1) I can evaluate puppies from my own breedings 2) I can keep my skills sharp, and 3) I can work with other breeds for fun.

Recently I contacted a person about a female dog he had for sale. I was so happy to find out the seller absolutely grilled me on questions. He did not want to send his dog to a puppy mill and had already turned away two buyers. I did want to breed and he understood that but after he learned of my breeding practices seemed a little more willing to sell. However some unforseen circumstances kept me from buying the dog. The point of this is that there are a lot of good folks out there and this is not some hokey system of supplying dogs to breeding mills.

My original post was more detailed... I am going to leave it here to see if this will post. If it does, I will add more detail in a following post.

Randy


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Continued:

The value in buying a started dog is also that the dog has had the benefit of regular training under an experienced trainer. Very few amateurs train 5 to 7 days a week. Experienced trainers can work through a problem with less stress on the dog. The dog also may have experienced better training grounds than the average person has access to. At one point I thought I was "grounds poor" but after experiencing other areas, I have realized I have access to quite a bit of stuff. Still wish I had a little better water to work with but have learned where the good ponds are to teach different concepts.

A started golden is very difficult to find. Golden owners tend to buy first for companionship and secondly for other duties (such as hunting, trials, or agility). As such, very few are willing to part with their buddy. Started golden males are rare. Started golden females are exceptionally rare, especially one with any talent.

A started lab is actually quite easy to find as, again it is a little more of a standard practice with other breeds.

As mentioned before I have raised and started a few dogs and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Making money is not the primary goal. This would be silly as when it is all said and done, I probably make about a dollar an hour! The main reason for me is to keep my skills sharp. I hope to become more active in field trials once I retire and the kids move out. By doing the young dog work, I have been able to learn at an accelerated rate. I also have a better eye for good dog work than I did even a few years ago.

I hope all is well for you all and I hope you have many good golden training days ahead. The rain has stopped here and I am going to go wake my dogs and take them training!


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I understand the inclination to get a started dog from a pet owner's perspective...the thought was very appealing to me when I was in the market for a pup, and there were opportunities for me to purchase a started lab for a fairly reasonable price, but I was advised against it by a trainer because those particular started dogs were very high drive dogs that need a job to do, and may not be suited for a suburbanite computer programmer.

I didn't see any opportunities to purchase a started golden when I was looking.

I think there's a market/niche for a person who was so inclined to "start" goldens...it would probably open up avenues for ongoing training sessions as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll offer a started dog once in a while but not as often as I used to. (I don't do as many litters anymore either. It's a lot of physical work and I'm not as young as I used to be. ) 

Started Goldens are not common as golden owners tend to get attached to their dogs earlier than lab owners do. Many competitive lab owners will buy several puppies with the intent to keep only the best one and wash out the others. Golden owners tend to keep them all regardless of their performance ability.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

One of the reason many dogs get sold as started as they may have washed out from a particular trainers program. Perhaps they had some talent but not enough drive to make it in the big leagues. Therein lies the value; you can visit the dog and see his temperment for yourself. You can ask questions and perhaps train with the dog. Some trainers rotate dogs into the home! Most of my started dogs are raised in the house with the family and other dogs.

I just want to add that the purpose for my post is to inform. I saw an earlier post that drew some criticism and wanted to give another perspective.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Swampcollie good to see you! You were kind enough to encourage on another forum many years ago and I am still around. Thanks again.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had the opportunity to watch a local woman that had purchase a couple of started goldens. They had washed out of a local pro's kennel. Both are Stanley Steamer pups. The poor woman doesn't know really how o handle the dogs. She doesn't have a great deal of knowledge of how to use an e collar or whistle even. Her dogs are fun to watch and are quite capable of attaining a WCX or SH without a lot of work. Now it's up to the owner to take those started dogs and figure out what to do with them!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The term "Started dog" has no meaning that can be defined so that everyone knows what they mean when they use it. Set your own standards. For me, it means through formal Basics because you don't really know what kind of animal it is unless it has had at least that amount of training, and the accompanying pressure conditioning involved. Without that knowledge, you have only the commonest commodity in the dog world; potential in an unknown amount.

Less than $1,500 makes me very suspect of the breeding and overall quality of the dog. A low priced dog without health clearances, or with a lack of talent is not a bargain. It's just cheap.

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

EvanG said:


> Less than $1,500 makes me very suspect of the breeding and overall quality of the dog. A low priced dog without health clearances, or with a lack of talent is not a bargain. It's just cheap.
> 
> EvanG


 
Very true!

I saw a pair of "started labs" recently for sale. They were about 14 weeks old.... what could be started at 14 weeks?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I understand. Coming from a background with German shorthairs, I know the practice well. Our pointer was a hunter. We purchased her from a breeder, and we did spend the time, money and training to work her into a good solid hunting partner. When she turned 3, we moved to the suburbs, she was smart as a whip and kept escaping the suburbs, and that is when we rehomed her with a hunting family. She continued working with our hunting trainer in MD, and earned Master Hunter and was used in bringing up other newcomers.

That's when we adopted our Bichon. He was a little more portable than a larger dog, and with the military, that was what we wanted at the time. It broke our heart to part with Hannah, but she was a hunter at heart. Nothing in our life at the time would have given her the satisfaction of flushing birds out and retrieving them. Awesome dog, awesome breed, wrong time for us.

Ellie, I adopted to rescue her. We are in a better place in our lives now, and her primary function is a pet only. But, we found she is so special. I have also endured some medical problems since adopting her, we will work to see if she may be a suitable service dog for me. If not, therapy, as she has such a comforting presence.

I mentioned yesterday, I am considering a golden puppy in another year to year and a half. Funny this was posted, because I would like our next golden to hunt. My husband still enjoys hunting and is coming up soon to retirement age. Of course, pet would be its first function. I briefly wondered if I should look for a started golden. But, I love raising puppies too. I know, however, with purchasing a puppy, hunting temperament and suitability can sometimes be hard to gauge. We will cross that bridge when we come to it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

